# Light Thinning and Re-Etch on Shun Fuji



## marc4pt0 (Sep 23, 2014)

Taking queues from our man, Dave, I've decided to give another Shun Damascus clad SG-2 some thinning and re-etching.
Let me just start off with this, the Fuji line is actually a pretty solid line. I have this 8.5" gyuto, the slicer and the honesuki. All of which are pretty competent in their assigned tasks. Admittedly they don't get used often, but they do get _ some_ mileage. I broke this guy out the other day and realised it needed some edge work. Before I knew it, I was going to town with a 220, 400, 800, 1200 & 6000. 

Prior to this, I really didn't notice/pay attention to just how "wide" the bevel is on this knife. The patterns do tend to mask it, but they certainly do stand out more after this little experiment.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I'm going to go back and smooth out the "wholes" on the top portion of the blade to showcase more of the Damascus pattern, which I kind of dig.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## James (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! Did you soak the knife or wipe it with the etchant?


----------



## johnstoc (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great. What did you etch with?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks. At first I just wiped it on, but then soaked it for a couple minutes and got much better results.

For solution and steps, I just followed the nicely laid out DIY Dave discussed here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...us-Knives-amp-Re-Etchng?highlight=radio+shack


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2014)

That came out great - nice work!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 24, 2014)

That's some high praise coming from you, Dave! 
Finally getting a day off, and family free so I'm giving my 8"Shun Kramer Meiji a go at it as well!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Finally getting a day off, and family free so I'm giving my 8"Shun Kramer Meiji a go at it as well!




Go for it! :knife:


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey Dave I have a question for you what is the best way to remove a forced mustard patina, that seems to be pretty deep


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Sep 24, 2014)

would be cool to see pictures "before etching" as well as "after"


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Hey Dave I have a question for you what is the best way to remove a forced mustard patina, that seems to be pretty deep




I hate to answer definitively because there's probably another way that I'm not aware of...but for me.....it's sand the etch (patina) out. I would prefer a chemical solution to that though. I've tried Flitz and other similar cleaners but they don't get out the deep etch, just surface stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> would be cool to see pictures "before etching" as well as "after"




Yeah, what he said.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 24, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> I hate to answer definitively because there's probably another way that I'm not aware of...but for me.....it's sand the etch (patina) out. I would prefer a chemical solution to that though. I've tried Flitz and other similar cleaners but they don't get out the deep etch, just surface stuff.


I have BKF , doesn't seem to take out the deep etching either what grit sandpaper


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I kind of already started, but these are some older "before" shots.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Here it is, taped up and getting the spine FULLY rounded, and as you may see, the little sharp edges on the ferrule rounded out.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a cool clamp


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Suppose I should have titled this thread simply "Some Shun Thinned and Re-etched"...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I have BKF , doesn't seem to take out the deep etching either what grit sandpaper




Start with something fine (say 1200x?) and drop down into coarser grits only as needed. If you happen to have some Micro-Mesh (for whatever reason-LOL) laying around try that first.


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 14, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Here it is, taped up and getting the spine FULLY rounded, and as you may see, the little sharp edges on the ferrule rounded out.



Where would one pick up such a clamp/vise?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 14, 2014)

John, I think this is it

http://www.toolbarn.com/bessey-bv-v...sMAepWFp3a4JZEFRiKKyuCwFKJXWZIMsK-xoCMvPw_wcB


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 14, 2014)

Marc, did you start at 600 grit on the Kramer? Thanks again for the awesome job you did for me.


----------

